# FLGS in New York



## Craith (Jul 27, 2008)

I will be on my honeymoon holidays in the Carribean and New York City, and since we are both DnD Junkies we are looking for a Gaming Shop that is easy to reach from our hotel (Wellington Hotel, 871 7th Avenue)

Is anyone on this forum from the area and can recommend us a shop? Unfortunately it is nothing you find in your typical travel guide


----------



## carmachu (Jul 28, 2008)

There is the complete Strategist in NYC....


----------



## Craith (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you very much for your answer, I will visit it to get our dose of DnD


----------

